# Update on dogs



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After a few weeks of shows I have updated pictures of many of the dogs and thought I would share. Thank you Doug for your pictures!!

Barca "The Beast"


















I love these pictures he looks so crazy! Barca is like his mother he feels the need to bark the whole time. These were taken at ADBA nationals he didn't place but did well for a 17 month old pup


























Varro


















Monsoon

































WP at WPBTCA National








WP at ADBA Nationals









We are pretty sure this win give him his ADBA CH, Monsoon took 2nd place in his class.









Siren
At WPBTCA Nationals


























In Obed the retrieve








In Agility, i love her mouth is open and barking in this picture.... see her and Barca two peas in a pod! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Girl you have some serious athletes! I love ALL of these pics! Truly putting in work you go girl! I love me some Barca!!! And Varro!!!! And Monsoon! All of them are hella impressive!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They are looking AWESOME! I'm totally in love with Monsoon. They are all amazing dogs though.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

love them
. u have some great dogs


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Loving allll those pics! Fiyahhhhhhh!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fabulous shots Doug and they all look good Lisa


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such great pictures, you can see how much they love working for you! Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Barca and those faces you would think he saw a toy at the end of the WP track  Great Pictures beautiful dogs. Congrats on all your wins


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome shots, Doug and great work Lisa! I believe those are the first barking weight pull photos I've seen!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

really awesome pictures. good stuff


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all so gorgeous!Congrats again Lisa!Great shots Doug!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

As always I love watching your dogs work.......... THey're all looking real good. up:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome shots ! They look good!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm glad everyone likes the photos. Good images are easy when you have such great supjects to capture! Here's what I get if I don't shot the photos of Earl. These are from the ADBA Nationals.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

too overexposed... your shots are money Doug .. and Lisa, love your dogs.. especially Barca


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Doug needs to move to NM and follow me around and take pictures of my dogs.  LMAO Earl is so handsome but yeah your pictures are the best!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

love varros mask


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

FAN FREAKIN TASTIC!!!!! They are beautiful lisa love your boys


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I think Doug needs to move to NM and follow me around and take pictures of my dogs.  LMAO Earl is so handsome but yeah your pictures are the best!


Oh HELL NO! Lori and Me close to you and Leonard would be a bad combination!!! We'd all get into way too much trouble! Tye shot a good one of Earl and me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! Did we wear you out? Shoot between CA and TX we did a lot of late nights and too much beer! Yeah we would pretty much get ourselves into too much trouble! lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

loe those pix!!!! Way to go Lisa and Doug, Barca, Monsoon and all all the others!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! I love that last one of Siren so much!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love all the pix, over exposed or not! Definitely frame worthy & magazine ready! Great job everybody & congrats on the wins. Keep up the great work Lisa & crew.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Barca crazy eyes, hes beautiful.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

All great shots of some great dogs.... You already know I got nuttin but love for that JRB blooded crew of yours, and dang if Monsoon dont get some too  

All yall havin way to much fun at them shows, LOL I'll have to show up to one or two next year, I'd like to go to oklahoma. You know I've been saying keep on bulldoggin for nearly 17 years, wow. 14 of it I've been bulldoggin, LOL and now they got shows on Bulldogger road.. LOL I graduated there. 

I hope to come see how yall put it down at that the dog show... :clap:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Loving all the pictures!!!

Doug I am in awe of your talent at taking pictures!!!!!!! You are the bomb!!!!!!!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

great pics folks... congrats on all yalls accomplishments...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I gotta revive this thread just to say how awesome all of Lisa's dogs are. Me and my BF are totally in love with Monsoon! Its too bad that Lisa stopped comin on here right about when I started coming on. We would love and be honored to have one of his offspring to get into WP, since Odin has a bum knee.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I was actually just thinking that! Since I have been "prowling" for several years I really miss Lisa and Sadie and a few others that used to be very active! It's like they left at the same time, and I still have no clue why :/


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Those are some awesome pictures of some amazing dogs! They look like there loving it!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I was actually just thinking that! Since I have been "prowling" for several years I really miss Lisa and Sadie and a few others that used to be very active! It's like they left at the same time, and I still have no clue why :/


Aside from the fact some of us get busier with our dogs, careers or personal lives.. I think some just get sick of certain  always being passed along and people preaching xyz when its clear they do nothing or very little with their own yards, etc. Which its a shame some of the most knowledgeable folk stopped coming all together or stopped coming as often.. Hurts the new comers learnin' anything from experienced hands.

Sadie and i believe Lisa as well are active on other forums, from what i hear. You already know why i'm not on all that much anymore but yeah..

Can't speak for anyone, they may end up showing up down the line. I'll be popping in from time to time but otherwise busy as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I missed u KM! I know u don't need my approval but just thought id let u know. I joined pit bull chat too. Although only person I saw was Indie. Im not sure where to find Lisa.


----------

